# Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?



## Allround Mike (23. Mai 2006)

Ein herzliches Hallo an Alle |wavey: ,

wo steht man eigentlich auf einem Kutter ( 12-13m lang ) am besten hin? Gibt es da besonders gute Plätze, oder ist es ganz egal?

Ich mache nämlich dieses Jahr ( mitte Juni ) erst das zweite mal einen Tagestrip mit der Calypso ( Dänemark/ Ebeltoft )mit. Beim erstenmal bin ich auf der Steuerbord seite gewesen und habe eigentlich nicht viel weniger gefangen als die ganz vorne, oder ganz hinten waren.
Vielleicht war es aber auch nur Glück?!

Wäre schön ein paar Tips von Euch "alten Hasen" zu bekommen #6 .

Viele Grüße Mike


----------



## seaman (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Moin,Moin
Am besten stehst du neben dem Kapitän, wenn der auch mit angelt.
Seaman


----------



## sharkhooker (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Allround Mike schrieb:
			
		

> Ein herzliches Hallo an Alle |wavey: ,
> 
> wo steht man eigentlich auf einem Kutter ( 12-13m lang ) am besten hin? Gibt es da besonders gute Plätze, oder ist es ganz egal?
> 
> ...


Moin
Wie alt muss man denn sein?
Oder kommt es auf die Erfahrung an?!
Na dann:
Bei dieser Schiffsgröße dürfte es fast unerheblich sein, wo Du stehst.

Wie viele Fischerman seit ihr denn?
Zumal ich persöhnlich aus "Gewohnheit" und Ritual höhstwahrscheinlich immer in die Piek gehen würde!

So long

Petri


----------



## sharkhooker (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				seaman schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,Moin
> Am besten stehst du neben dem Kapitän, wenn der auch mit angelt.
> Seaman


Moin
Auch nicht schlecht!
Hätte von mir kommen sollen! _lol_

Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Bei so kleinen Kuttern ist das Angeln relativ einfach auch wenn man an der Seite steht.
Interessant ist der "gute Platz" an Bug oder Heck ja eh nur dann, wenns nicht gut beisst.

Dann kann man den Köder länger im Wasser halten und dadurch die Chance auf einen Biß erhöhen.

Beißts sowieso gut ists wurscht wo man steht.

Und bei nem kleinen Kutter (bei er Größe werden wohl kaum mehr als 8 - 10 Mann angeln) kann mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme auch auf der Seite den Köder durchtreiben lassen, am einfachsten natürlich mit entsprechend längerer Rute.


----------



## sundfisher (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Allround Mike schrieb:
			
		

> Ein herzliches Hallo an Alle |wavey: ,
> 
> wo steht man eigentlich auf einem Kutter ( 12-13m lang ) am besten hin? Gibt es da besonders gute Plätze, oder ist es ganz egal?
> 
> ...



Gute Frage nächste Frage, Bug und Heck sind immer gut, die Fangchancen sind am besten wenn man weiß wo der Echolotgeber am Kutter befestigt ist, bei längeren Stopps entscheidet das Können des Anglers und die Glücksgöttin Fortuna. Als ich noch kein eigens Boot hatte habe ich immer ca 3 m vom Bug entfernt auf der Steuerbord geangelt (Wurfseite). Oft ist es nur Gewohnheit die den Platz bestimmt.


----------



## Allround Mike (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Hallo an Alle,

wieviel wir genau sind kann ich leider nicht sagen,aber ich denke mal das der Kapitän nicht unter 7-8 Anglern los schippert.
Letztes Jahr hat auch der Kapitän mitgeangelt und da stand Er immer genau neben mir. Das lag wohl daran das ich öfter über der Reling hing um die Fische anzufüttern:q , denn das sehr leichte geschaukle auf ziemlich ruhiger See hat mir nicht ganz so gut getan.
Naja dann werd ich mal hoffen das es mir dieses Jahr besser ergeht, eins habe ich zumindest dabei gelernt, es ist besser mit vollem Magen auf einen Kutter zu gehen, als mit einem komplett leerem, denn wenn er leer ist :v geht das nicht so gut !

vielen Dank 
Grüße Mike


----------



## Bechtangler (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Klare Sache...Bug oder Heck!

1., weil dort das echolot ist, 2. kann man die angel länger im wasser halten, 3. kann man sich aussuchen ob man in die an- oder abdrift werfen will (andrift ist bei aktiven pilken wesentlich erfolgreicher/ naturköder genau anders rum) und 4. es meistens so ist, das man mehr platz zum nebenmann hat (bedingt manchmal durch die bauweise des kutters)...5. am heck, weil da der wellengang nicht so enorm ist...

...beim ersten signal pilker gleich an der bordwand runterlassen...wenn nach 5-7 mal pilken nix ist, gleich weit raus werfen... es sei denn ihr angelt über tiefen von 15 metern...


mfg bechtangler


----------



## fantazia (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

angel am liebsten hinten oder vorne #h und dort wird meist auch am meisten gefangen.


----------



## dorschjäger 007 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

an der bar mfg


----------



## sharkhooker (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				dorschjäger 007 schrieb:
			
		

> an der bar mfg


Moin

Könntest Du mir da mal deinen "Zielfisch" benennen!?_ lol_

Petri


----------



## Torskfisk (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Hab´auf der Calypso gute Erfahrungen im Heck gemacht, 2005.
Im Schnitt angelt man in ca. 30 Meter Tiefe, bei ordentlicher Drift.
Wenn der Käptn´seine "Spezial-Stelle" anfährt, Riff ähnlicher Untergrund, hast du Chance auf fast alle Fischarten, wir hatten im Sommer Makrelen, Knurrhahn, Köhler und Dorsch. Ich glaube er fährt mit maximal 16 Mann raus, bei ca. 26 Meter Reling. Er angelt auch selber mit, allerdings direkt aus dem Führerstand heraus, von daher kann man nicht direkt neben ihm stehen.


----------



## aal-andy (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

solltest Du Probleme mit dem Bröckchen-Husten haben, kann ich Dir die Stelle am Bug allerdings nicht empfehlen, dort geht´s nähmlich am höchsten rauf und runter. Am besten stehst Du dann Mitte Schiff :q. Tipp von ´nem alten Skipper: Gut frühstücken und wenn´s an Board geht, ´n Teller kräftige heisse Hühnersuppe. Wir tauschen normalerweise die Plätze an Board, somit jeder mal das Gefühl hat, auch an der besten Stelle geangelt zu haben.


----------



## Allround Mike (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin damals Mitte Schiff gestanden, direkt am Führerständchen (deshalb war Er auch immer neben mir) vom Kapitän.Da konnte ich mich gegen später besser hin setzen:q . Den Tip mit dem gut Frühstücken haben die anderen Mitangler mir damals auch gegeben, den werde ich mir diesmal sicherlich zu Herzen nehmen |supergri !
Naja ich werde mal schauen ob ich ein Plätzchen am Heck bekomme. Die drei Plätze dort waren damals schon vergeben, obwohl ich schon über eine halbe Stunde vorher am Kutter war.
Wie heist es doch so schön ? Schau mer mal !
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Tips #6 !

Grüße Mike


----------



## sharkhooker (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Allround Mike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ich bin damals Mitte Schiff gestanden, direkt am Führerständchen (deshalb war Er auch immer neben mir) vom Kapitän.Da konnte ich mich gegen später besser hin setzen:q . Den Tip mit dem gut Frühstücken haben die anderen Mitangler mir damals auch gegeben, den werde ich mir diesmal sicherlich zu Herzen nehmen |supergri !
> Naja ich werde mal schauen ob ich ein Plätzchen am Heck bekomme. Die drei Plätze dort waren damals schon vergeben, obwohl ich schon über eine halbe Stunde vorher am Kutter war.
> ...


Moin
Darf ich fragen mit welchem Kutter von wo aus Du gefahren bist, wenn Du "schon" ne halbe Stunde bevor der Kutter rausgefahren ist da war'st?!

Frage nur, weil wenn ich bei der "Einigkeit" gebucht habe, ich mich schon so 4-5 Stunden vorher einfinden muss um den von mir gewünschten Platz zu ergattern.

Petri


----------



## Allround Mike (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Hallo sharkhooker,

aber klaro darfst Du!
Ich bin damals mit der Calypso von Ebeltoft, genauer gesagt von Oere aus gestartet, und ich werde dieses Jahr wieder eine Tour machen.

Grüße Mike


----------



## Torskfisk (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

@ Allround Mike
Selbst bei der Calypso war ich 1 1/2 Stunden vorher da, konnte dann selber wählen. Aber da immer auf den Käptn warten, sonst gibbet Mecker. Kannst dich ja mit deinem Gerödel gleich am Schiff plazieren, wird eigentlich von den nachfolgenden akzeptiert.


----------



## sharkhooker (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Allround Mike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sharkhooker,
> 
> aber klaro darfst Du!
> Ich bin damals mit der Calypso von Ebeltoft, genauer gesagt von Oere aus gestartet, und ich werde dieses Jahr wieder eine Tour machen.
> ...


Moin

Das klingt ziemlich DK mässig, oder?
Was kosten da die Ausfahrten?

Petri


----------



## karpfenbrausi (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Hi,

Bug und Heck sind ja meist schon von irgendwelchen Geiern mit Besenstielen belegt - echt :v , abgesehen davon, daß ich so Leute schon recht arm finde...
Deshalb stellt sich für mich diese Frage meist gar nichtmehr, wenn ich 1-2 Stunden vor Abfahrt komme. Da suche ich mir ein Plätzen mit ner Sitzgelegeheit (z.B. die nette Bank auf der Hai#6) oder so. 

Andrift ist meines Erachtens immer gut, denn im flachen Wasser ist es nicht immer so prall, wenn der Kutter über den Schwarm treibt.
Wenns ganz doll bläst kann man aber in der Abdrift einfach ein schweres Blei mit Beifängern raushängen...dann ist der Köder auch länger als 30 Sek im Wasser  
Aber auf den deutschen Kuttern wird ja eh immer abgewechselt.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Torskfisk (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

@ karpfenbrausi
das mag in holitown so sein, aber geh mal auf die calypso, bevor der Käptn da is......gibt schimpfe mit anlauf...deshalb ja 1 1/2 Stunden vorher da sein langt....is in DK eben anders...zum Glück   manchmal


----------



## Allround Mike (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				sharkhooker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Das klingt ziemlich DK mässig, oder?
> Was kosten da die Ausfahrten?
> ...


 
Hallo |wavey: ,

ja stimmt, das ist in Dänemark.
Oje, was das kostet weiß ich gar nicht mehr genau, aber ich denke so 280 DK, das sind so 40-45€. Die Ausfahrt geht um 7.30 Uhr los, ab ca.8Uhr wird gefischt und um 14-14.30Uhr, je nach Fangerfolge, gehts zurück!


----------



## sharkhooker (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Moin
Gut Gut
Aber!
Auch wenn ich mich jetzt anstelle wie'n Kind.
Du zahlst 40€ p.d.
Hast ne "relativ" lange Fahrt nach DK
Vermute das Fanggebiet(Tonne 5 + Fahrrinne) ist das selbe!?

Warum fährt man dorthin(mal abgesehen von dem tollem Schiff)?
Einfache ehrliche Frage?

Petri


----------



## Allround Mike (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Hallo sharkhooker,

ich glaube ich Du verstehst da etwas nicht ganz so |supergri . Das liegt aber auch daran das ich nicht alles geschrieben habe ( sorry,mein Fehler)!
Ich fahre in erster Linie mit meiner Familie nach Dänemark um unseren Jahresurlaub zu machen. Dabei werde ich natürlich auch öfters zum zum Brandungsangeln gehen und in diesen zwei Wochen,würde ich auch gerne so ein bis zwei Ausfahrten mit der Calypso machen.

Also es ist kein reiner Angelurlaub und es ist auch keine Kutterausfahrt über mehrere Tage. 

Sorry nochmals,war mein Fehler,nicht alle Infos rein zuschreiben :m !
Ich denke jetzt dürfte es klar sein.
Grüße Mike


----------



## Torskfisk (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

@ sharhhooker
...und außerdem ist das Fanggebiet nun wirklich ganz woanders, nämlich direkt vor Ebeltoft, Riffähnlicher Untergrund, um die 30 Meter tief und nach ca. 30 Minuten erreicht.
Aber allein dafür da hoch zu fahren wäre wirklich Quatsch.


----------



## sharkhooker (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Allround Mike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo sharkhooker,
> 
> ich glaube ich Du verstehst da etwas nicht ganz so |supergri . Das liegt aber auch daran das ich nicht alles geschrieben habe ( sorry,mein Fehler)!
> Ich fahre in erster Linie mit meiner Familie nach Dänemark um unseren Jahresurlaub zu machen. Dabei werde ich natürlich auch öfters zum zum Brandungsangeln gehen und in diesen zwei Wochen,würde ich auch gerne so ein bis zwei Ausfahrten mit der Calypso machen.
> ...


Moin
AAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!
Now I know!
OK jetzt macht es auch Sinn für mich.
Das ist natürlich etwas ganz anderes.
Danke für die Aufklärung!

Petri


----------



## sharkhooker (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ sharhhooker
> ...und außerdem ist das Fanggebiet nun wirklich ganz woanders, nämlich direkt vor Ebeltoft, Riffähnlicher Untergrund, um die 30 Meter tief und nach ca. 30 Minuten erreicht.
> Aber allein dafür da hoch zu fahren wäre wirklich Quatsch.


Moin
OK, habe ich wohl daneben gelegen, aber es ist gut es jetzt besser zu wissen.
Bei Riffähnlichem Untergrund ist die Gefahr zur Materialschlacht da nicht gegeben?

Petri


----------



## Dakota (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				karpfenbrausi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Bug und Heck sind ja meist schon von irgendwelchen Geiern mit Besenstielen belegt - echt :v , abgesehen davon, daß ich so Leute schon recht arm finde...
> Deshalb stellt sich für mich diese Frage meist gar nichtmehr, wenn ich 1-2 Stunden vor Abfahrt komme. Da suche ich mir ein Plätzen mit ner Sitzgelegeheit (z.B. die nette Bank auf der Hai#6) oder so.
> ...


 
Auf deutschen Kuttern wird immer abgewechselt? Ich weiß ja nicht ob Du die gleiche "Hai" meinst, also auf der Hai 4 wird jedenfalls nicht gewechselt! Das gilt übrigens für alle Kutter die ich kenne! (und das sind viele)Gewechselt wird nur bei Veranstaltungen wie z.B. Dorschfestival! Außerdem werden die Plätze auf der Hai vom Kapitän reserviert, und nicht von "Geiern mit Besenstielen".


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Moin zusammen,

Ob Bug Seitem oder Heck, das hängt nach meiner Erfahrung vom Angler ab.

Der Beste Platz auf dem Kutter bringt gar nichts, wenn man ihn nicht zu nutzen weis. Auch die Positionierung des Echolotes ist nicht bei allen Schiffen gleich und selbst wenn, dann treibt man immerhin noch mit dem Kutter, so das dieser Punkt, außer beim Wrackangeln, vernachlässigt werden kann. 

Ich habe schon oft erlebt, wie einige Touries wie die Blöden zum Buck oder Heck rennen, nur weil ihnen einer gesagt hat, dass es die besten Plätze seien. Dort haben sie dann den ganzen Tag nichts zu Stande gebracht und ich habe an der Seite die Kiste voll gehabt.

Auch am Bug und am Heck muss mann sich die Fische erarbeiten, die kommen nicht von alleine. Es ist aus meiner Sicht auch abhängig von der Angelart und der Ausrüstung.

Nur wenn man es versteht die Vorteile umzusetzen, dann ist der Buck oder das Heck gut. Kann man dies nicht umsetzen, dann sollte man lieber an der Seite bleiben.

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## sharkhooker (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Dorschgreifer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ob Bug Seitem oder Heck, das hängt nach meiner Erfahrung vom Angler ab.
> 
> ...


Moin

*Sehr weise, und gut gebrüllt Löwe!*

_So sprach der Häupling der Indianer._

Sehr schön umgesetzt!

Petri


----------



## BennyO (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Also au der hai4 wehcselt auch jede Drift die An- und Abdriftseite. Das ist bei fast jedem Kutter so an der Ostssee in Deutschland. 


Gruß Benny


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Ich fische am liebsten an der Seite... wenn man am Bug oder Heck steht und fängt nix, weiß doch gleich jeder, dass man nicht angeln kann :q :q


----------



## BennyO (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Also meiner Meinig nch ist es auf einem kleinen Boot zu ziemlich egal wo man steht. Auf einem Kutter stehe ich auch immer im Bug aber auf einem kleinen egal


Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische am liebsten an der Seite... wenn man am Bug oder Heck steht und fängt nix, weiß doch gleich jeder, dass man nicht angeln kann :q :q


 

-Stimmt!

- Bug und Heckliebhaber haben´s nämlich einfacher, da es unabhängig von der Pilktechnik beim Wechsel der Pilkrichtung von Andrift auf Abdrift zu einem "Umschlagen" des Pilkers im Wasser kommt. Falls ich denn mal einen der Begehrteren Plätze erwische, steigen ca. 75% der Dorsche ein, wenn die Montage gerade mittschiffs  den Bug oder Heckbereich passieren.
-´s ist halt die Methode der Faulpilker!|rolleyes


----------



## Conchoolio (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

also ich bin schon öfter mit der christa aus wismar gefahren. einmal am bug gestanden und nicht das gefühl gehabt erfolgreicher zu sein. danach bin ich immer nur 20 minuten vorher dagewesen und jedesmal war der platz genau in der mitte frei. dort habe ich genau so viel fisch gefange und der weg zu den getränken ist wesentlich kürzer


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wo ist der beste Platz auf einem Kutter?*

Also ma besten ist eigentlcih der Bug un das Heck!Habe auber auch schon in mitte gute fänge gehaqbt!!Kommt ganz darauf an wom die meisten leute stehen die dir den fisch wegschnappen und man nicht genug werfen kann!!


----------

